# Is there a way to record sound from DJ's soundboard to a Computer?



## Synomis192 (Jun 7, 2012)

In about two weeks, my film group is going to be filming a debut.

(A Debut is kind of like a Quinceanera, but for Filipinos).

We've seen a lot of debut videos, and found that when switching camera angles, the audio also changes to the audio from the specific camera. 

We're going the filming with a 60d, T3i, and a T1i.

I don't want to use the audio that comes from the camera itself because, let's face it, in-camera audio is horrendous. 

has anyone filmed an event where they had a dedicated audio recording station during the event?

Suggestions would be nice haha.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 7, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> Suggestions would be nice haha.


To record to your laptop, you'd have to get a cord that goes from the soundboard to your laptop. Depends on the soundboard whether that would be XLR or 1/4" jacks. You'll have to contact them in advance to figure that out. Ultimately you need a converter that takes it from that size down to standard headphone size. Something like these

http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Stereo-Jack-3-5Mm-Adapter/dp/B001JYTM96/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339085773&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-XVS101F-Right-Angle-3-5mm/dp/B000068NZG/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339085791&sr=1-2

Of course, those would go on the end of the cord coming out of the soundboard...and then into your computer. A program like Audacity would be fine for recording the audio. You could do the same thing going direct to your cameras (same 3.5mm jack), but obviously when you stopped recording you'd lose audio. 

If you're going to do this often, I'd just buy an external audio recorder, it will be simpler than using your laptop every time (since your laptop will have to be plugged in, etc)


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 7, 2012)

The easiest way to do to do this would be to first capture the audio coming out of the DJ's setup. I would imagine that his equipment is plugging into some sort of reciever which is outputting to speakers. That means that you need to get the output from there. Usually the receivers have multiple outs, and you can stick some 1/4 cables in the outs that he isn't using. Then, those have to go into some sort of external sound card, I have a presonus firebox, which connects to your computer. Then open your audio program of choice, I use logic, and record it.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 7, 2012)

You're better off borrowing or buying something like the Zoom H4N - it has 2 XLR jacks on the bottom and can pull in the board audio at line level, rather than a 'speaker' feed. A couple of XLR to 1/4" plugs - and you're golden!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 7, 2012)

preppyak is right. Don't try and mic this, it makes no sense.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Jun 7, 2012)

I use a Zoom recorder. I also have audio from two camera's. You don't have to switch audio when you switch video. They are separate tracks. You can continue to use audio from one camera and video from another camera or the Zoom.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

Just use a digital audio recorder to record the feed off the sound board. Then use the digital file for audio in your video. Digital audio recorders are not expensive, starting at $100. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=digital+recorder&N=0&InitialSearch=yes


----------



## Synomis192 (Jun 8, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Ultimately you need a converter that takes it from that size down to standard headphone size.
> 
> Of course, those would go on the end of the cord coming out of the soundboard...and then into your computer. A program like Audacity would be fine for recording the audio. You could do the same thing going direct to your cameras (same 3.5mm jack), but obviously when you stopped recording you'd lose audio.
> 
> If you're going to do this often, I'd just buy an external audio recorder, it will be simpler than using your laptop every time (since your laptop will have to be plugged in, etc)



I actually have a 1/4" to USB cable that I use for my guitars and speakers!

I also use audacity for recording, but is there a better program out there? I heard logic is good.

I still have to talk to the dj to see if he or she does have a 1/4" input that is open for me to record.

Thanks for that suggestion 

The reason why that I have to use a laptop was because it's the only thing my team has at the moment. We can't fit an external recorder into our budget at the moment. 



Chris Geiger said:


> I use a Zoom recorder. I also have audio from two camera's. You don't have to switch audio when you switch video. They are separate tracks. You can continue to use audio from one camera and video from another camera or the Zoom.



Where would you place the zoom? I've seen some zooms h4n that were stationary and on a tripod that was faced towards the dj's speakers.


----------



## untitled10 (Jun 9, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> Chris Geiger said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Zoom recorder. I also have audio from two camera's. You don't have to switch audio when you switch video. They are separate tracks. You can continue to use audio from one camera and video from another camera or the Zoom.
> ...



In some zooms (I dont know what ones) you can plug xlrs or jacks directly in, thus recording the audio, don't know about any needs for phantom power or anything though.


----------

